#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > انواع شبکه و سرور (مسائل نرم افزاری ) | Network >  > مشکل: روشن نشدن چراغ وایرلس در مودم tp-link wd8901g

## majid75t

سلام اساتید محترم 
مودم فوق مشکل کار نکردن وای فای داشت که ای سی مربوطه با نو تعویض شد ولی هنوز مشکل باقیه 
ای سی فلش رو هم پروگرام کردم بازم نشد فقط وایرلس کار نمیکنه با کابل از طریق pc کار میکنه و کانکت میشه 
موقع کانفیک مرحله اخر ارور قرمز میده و پیام میده که ابدیت ، ابدیت هم کردم ولی باز مشکل باقیه لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون 
CM201028-23391701.jpg

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## behi0021

> سلام اساتید محترم 
> مودم فوق مشکل کار نکردن وای فای داشت که ای سی مربوطه با نو تعویض شد ولی هنوز مشکل باقیه 
> ای سی فلش رو هم پروگرام کردم بازم نشد فقط وایرلس کار نمیکنه با کابل از طریق pc کار میکنه و کانکت میشه 
> موقع کانفیک مرحله اخر ارور قرمز میده و پیام میده که ابدیت ، ابدیت هم کردم ولی باز مشکل باقیه لطفا راهنمایی کنید ممنون 
> CM201028-23391701.jpg


درود دوست عزیز شما قطعات تو این بازار گرون را چطور  بی مهابا تعویض میکنید من خودم یه خازنو ده بار تست میکنم بعد تعویض میکنم .
اما مشکل وای فای شما در واقع آیسی وای‌فای نبوده بلکه کریستاللی کنار اون مشکل داره  تعویض کنید جواب میدهد.

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## majid75t

> درود دوست عزیز شما قطعات تو این بازار گرون را چطور  بی مهابا تعویض میکنید من خودم یه خازنو ده بار تست میکنم بعد تعویض میکنم .
> اما مشکل وای فای شما در واقع آیسی وای‌فای نبوده بلکه کریستاللی کنار اون مشکل داره  تعویض کنید جواب میدهد.


تشکر از شما 
ای سی خیلی داغ میشد نمیشد دست روش گذاشت به این خاطر عوض کردم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## behi0021

> تشکر از شما 
> ای سی خیلی داغ میشد نمیشد دست روش گذاشت به این خاطر عوض کردم


درسته ولتاژ تغذیه ایسی درست بود یا با تعویضش درست شد؟البته اکثرا زمانی ایسی سوخته باشه جریان کشی میکنه خط ولتاژی هم افت میکنه  ،الان مشکل حل شده

----------

*majid75t*,*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------


## majid75t

> درسته ولتاژ تغذیه ایسی درست بود یا با تعویضش درست شد؟البته اکثرا زمانی ایسی سوخته باشه جریان کشی میکنه خط ولتاژی هم افت میکنه  ،الان مشکل حل شده


یه خورده دورمو شلوغ کردم یاوم نیست ولتاز رو ، با تعویض ای سی هم درست نشد !! 
حالا یه سوال بنده تجربه زیادی تو مودم ندارم بفرمایید که کریستال کنار ای سی همون شماره که رو خودش هست باید باشه ؟ جایگزین اون کریستال نمیشه شماره دیگه از رو برد دیگه گداشت یه خورده دسرسی بهش برام سخته

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*,*ارتان*

----------

